# Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander



## Shakerz (17. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab ein kleines Vorhaben. Und zwar möchte ich mir für das Spinnfischen auf Hecht u. Zander eine Köderbox richten, in der die gängigsten und etabliertesten Kunstköder drin sind. Ich will erreichen, daß ich für die meisten Standartanwendungen zumindest immer einen halbwegs passenden Kunstköder dabei habe. In der Köderbox sollten (sofern für den jeweiligen Fisch geeignet) Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler sein. Die Kunstköder sollten so zusammengestellt sein, daß etwas für klares, trübes, flaches, tiefes Wasser, Fluß und See dabei ist. Es gibt doch sicherlich den ein oder anderen Köder, der für bestimmte Verhältnisse gut geeignet ist. Mir ist natürlich klar, daß von einem zum anderen Gewässer alles anders sein kann (logo), aber ich benötige für Hecht und Zander eine gewisse Grundausstattung. Ansonsten kann ich gleich in den Laden gehen und das ganze Regal kaufen.

Außerdem weiß ich jetzt nicht so genau, wer die echten "Spezialhersteller" sind. Da gints ja so viel (Mepps, Heintz, Rappala, Nils Master, Ultimate usw.)

Gummifische brauch ich nicht, da ich mich mit denen bereits bestens auf Hecht und (überwiegend) Zander austobe. Das funktioniert soweit. Ruten, Rollen und Schnur habe ich in den unterschiedlichsten Ausführungen vorhanden. An denen scheitert es also nicht.

Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn ich ein paar Tipp bekommen würde und für was ihr den jeweiligen Köder verwendet.



Gruß

S.

PS: hab gehört, Zander fangen sich nachts gut mit dunklen Wobblern im Uferbereich....


----------



## Franz_16 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

Hi Shakerz  

also für den See gibt es meiner Meinung nach 2 Modelle auf die man nicht verzichten kann: 

1. Mepps Aglia Lounge in der Größe 5 ! 





quelle: www.angelsport.de

2. Heintz Blinker





Quelle: http://www.angler-topshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=891

Auch wenn der Heintzblinker schon uralt ist - die Hechte stört das nicht ... zumindest war es im Dezember noch so :q


----------



## Veit (17. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

Mepps-Spinner Größe 1 - 4 in den am liebsten in Silber oder auch gestreifte Varianten. Ein paar Effzett-Blinker und der Heintz-Blinker sollten nicht fehlen. Farben die selben. Bei Wobblern ist es schwierig, da gibts viele gute Modelle und auch unheimliche viele Farb- und Größenvarianten. Zwei Wobblern mit denen ich überdurchschnittlich viele Hecht fangen konnte sind der Cormoran Tail Walker in weißfischdekor mit 15 cm Länge und der Bomber Long A ebenfalls in Weißfischdekor und auch ca. 15 cm Länge.


----------



## Franky (17. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

Moin...

Ich habe mich in die Spinn-Blinker"rohlinge" verliebt, die u.a. bei Hakuma angeboten werden. Die sind einseitig gehämmert (andere Seite glatt), in verschiedenen Größen (35 mm (4 g) - 90 mm (28 g)). Exzellentes Laufverhalten und im Vergleich zu anderen nicht teurer. Vernünftige Drillinge und Sprengringe (Rosco Xtraheavy) kann man auch da bekommen. Auf eine Verzierung ist problemlos möglich (z.B. m. Glitter, Revellfarbe u.a.)

Dito Spinner, die man sich aus Einzelteilen zusammenbasteln kann (s.a. www.weserstrand-bremen.de -> Angeln -> Basteln) 

Wobbler habe ich diverse Modelle von Rapala und Salmo, die für meine Gewässer abgestimmt sind (eher Naturfarben, als Schockfarbe)...


----------



## Angler2004 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

Ich kann dir nur den wobbler hier empfehlen. ist echt ein super ding   #6 .


----------



## peterSbizarre (17. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

@franz16





			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Mepps Aglia Lounge in der Größe 5 !


der auf dem bild ist aber nicht grösse 5.


----------



## Regentaucher (17. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

der heisst auch nicht "Lounge" - sonder Long |supergri 

Shakerz: die Köderpalette ist natürlich sehr groß, da jeder auf seinen eigenen Favouriten zählt. Ich bevorzuge Wobbler die Aktion haben und Krach machen, um jeden Preis muss die Aufmerksamkeit unter den Räubern  gesteigert werden. Zu klein sollten die Köder auch nicht sein.

Meine Wobblerkiste zum Spinnfischen hat deshalb die Köder von:
Bill Lewis
Illex
Mosa
Salmo
drin. 

Als Blinker verwende ich gerade für den Hecht Stucki (Kneubühler #6 ), Mozzi und natürlich Mepps Tandem, Musky Killer und Aglia Nr7.


Richtig, schwarze Wobbler Nachts auf Zander #6 . Gerade in der Dämmerung und auch nachts beißen die Zander auf dunkle ganz gut. Hatte letztes Jahr gute Bisse auf den Turus Ukko und auf den schwarzen Mosa - aber alle beim Schleppen wohlgemerkt!


----------



## Franz_16 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

@peter 
genau deswegen hab ichs ja dazugeschrieben :q


----------



## Wedaufischer (18. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

Die Wobblergroßmutter hat mir schon einige gute Fische gebracht. Größe im Sommer 12-15cm, im Herbst/Winter 15-19. Größere dieser Art habe ich nicht, da sie sich nicht mehr so gut werfen lassen und ich nicht überall ein Boot zur Verfügung habe.


----------



## Borsti (18. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

Moin!
Ich hab mit Spinnern bisher immer gut gefangen. Mepps Größe 5 oder Mepps Giant Killer (Der Bucktail-Schwanz nimmt viel Wasser auf. Ist beim Wurfgewicht zu beachten). 
Mein Lieblings-Wobbler ist der Rapala Jointed. Er lässt sich aber nicht sehr gut werfen. Ist also eher was fürs Fischen vom Boot. Im trüben Wasser hab ich mit Hot-Fire-Tiger Design gut gefangen. #:
Rein haun!


----------



## Joka (18. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

Moin

Welche Wobbler und Spinner auch sehr gut sind, sind die von Balzer

*Colonel 3D Wobbler
Colonel Z  Spinner

*Sehr gut und auch recht günstig sind die Wobbler von Spro.
Spro Impulse with Gamakatsu


----------



## Shakerz (18. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

Danke danke für die vielen Antworten. Ich bin begeistert. Einige euerer Tipps habe ich mir gleich notiert. Werd diese demnächst dann mal beim Dealer ordern....


Gruß

S.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

schau dann ebenfalls mal nach dem RAPALA TAILDANCER - 9 !
Ebenfalls ein absoluter Ausnahmeköder   natürlich in Bezug auf seine Fängigkeit gemeint !
Farbe C-Chub hat mir bisher die meisten Fische beschert ... & mit Verlaub gesagt, es waren nicht wenige !  #6  #6  #6 






meridian​


----------



## **bass** (18. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

kann mich meridian nur anschliessen was bei mir auch noch sehr gut funzt (vor allem in baggerseen) ist die farbe p dieser hat mir schon etliche hechte gebracht. dann gibt es da noch einige modelle von illex (wie du in nem anderen tread lesen kannst.
bei den spinnern haben mir die groessen 4+5 schon so einige hechte gebracht meistens in den farben silber und kupfer von den marken her sind die besten fuer mich mepps und fox.

mit blinkern fisch ich eigentlich nicht soviel daher hab ich dort nicht die erfahrung beistz zwar einige modelle vor allem in silber und barschdekor von 7-10cm beide modelle haben mir schon so einige fische gebracht.


----------



## Adrian* (18. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*





NUR mit zusatzdrilling, sonst lacht der hecht dich aus!
geräuschkapseln im schwanz sind auch super!





Fluo Grün größe H für hechte...





Perlbraun größen E,F,G für zander...





größe 5 und 6





der befindet sich in meinem besitz, ich weiß nicht ob man ihn noch bekommt habe fast alle meine hechte damit gefangen!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (18. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> NUR mit zusatzdrilling, sonst lacht der hecht dich aus!
> geräuschkapseln im schwanz sind auch super!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ein Big S Wobbler 3Stck für 12 Euro


----------



## just_a_placebo (18. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

@Joka:
Also deine Empfehlung für Spro-Wobbler kann ich nicht teilen!!!
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Spro-Wobbler der letzte ****** !!!
Die haben echt keinen Lauf und eiern nur rum...
...kann von den Teilen echt nur abraten, auch wenn sie nur 1,95€ kosten...
Da helfen auch keine Gamakatsu Drillinge, oder es gibt mehrere Sorten?!?

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich bisher immer mit den Rapala Wobblern gemacht.


----------



## Joka (19. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

moin...

Ja es gibt wirklich billige Wobbler von Spro,die ich auch nie kaufen würde.
Aber ich habe hier ca 7 Stück von Spro und das sind die Impulse und die sind wirklich nicht schlechter im Laufverhalten als welche von Rapala.
Leider bekommt man die nicht in jedem Geschäft,aber ich hab sie schon ausgiebig im klaren Fließgewässer getestet und sie laufen genausogut wie Rapala und Balzer 

für 1,95 bekommst du keinen Impulse...


----------



## just_a_placebo (19. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

Alles klar, dann scheinen die echt mehrere Modelle zu haben...
...hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn wir von den gleichen gesprochen hätten. =)

Werd mal die Augen nach den Impulse offen halten, vielleicht schafft Spro ja doch wieder den Sprung in meine tackle box*!* ;>


----------



## sebastian (19. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

gummi"fisch" mit schwanz hinten drauf und vorne ein roter runder Bleikopf, echt der beste Köder den ich kenn.
Weiters würd ich noch Berkleywobbler empfehlen mit denen fang ich auch unverschämt gut 
Die ham außerdem extrem gute Haken also abgegangen is mir noch nie ein Hecht der auf einen Berkley Wobbler gebissen hat also man verwandelt fast 100% der Bisse.

Aber ich würd mal alles probieren was dir gut erscheint, das probierst dann paar mal im Jahr zu allen Jahreszeiten und so wirst schon die besten Köder für dein Gewässer finden !


----------



## Adrian* (19. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

@Leif-Jesper 

ja, Original Big  S steht drauf, den hat mein vater vor ca.15 jahren an nem see in österreich gekauf, wo hast du den den gesehn oder wo kann ich den bekommen? dann bestell ich direkt mal 10.... #6


----------



## just_a_placebo (19. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

@Adrian: Ich glaube die sind von Shakespeare...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

jawollja, sind von Shakespeare !

Dies war der einzigste Wobbler den ich zu DDR Zeiten besaß .. hatte eine Tante aus W-Berlin meinem Vater mal zum Geburtstag geschenkt.

Mit dem Teil zog er zu damaligen Zeiten unzählige Hechte aus den Gräben .. 

ich kann mich noch sehr genau daran erinnern, dass es ihm bei den damaligen DAV Wettkampfangelturnieren, an denen wir teilnahmen, untersagt war, dieses "kapitalistische Stückgut" zu verwenden !!! Das ist kein Witz, sondern so in etwa die Aussage des Vorstandsmitgliedes !

Irgendwann übergab er ihn mir & nach dem ersten alleinigen Ausflug mit dem "tollen" Stück, musste ich ihm beichten, dass er mir abgerissen ist. Ich versteh bis heute nicht, wie er damit Jahrelang fischen konnte, ohne ihn zu verlieren ... mir gelangs beim allerersten Ausflug. Leider war die Aussicht auf Widerbeschaffung sehr schlecht, denn meine Tante lebte zum Zeitpunkt des Verlustes nicht mehr ... war eben wie ein kleiner Weltuntergang.

Allerdings würde ich mir heutzutage nicht mehr solch einen Wobbler von Shakesp. holen .. ist meiner Meinung nach sehr minderwertige Qualitätsstufe .. 
Stattdessen kann man z.B. diese Modelle von BOMBER erwerben, welche es nahezu in der gleichen Ausführung wie den BIG S gibt. Ein ähnliches Modell ist auf dem Foto zu sehen.







meridian​


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

übrigens .. 3 BIG S sind hier mit drin: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7141390030 

meridian​


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (20. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

Hi ich zähle mal die Köder auf die bei mir am meisten Fisch bringen.
Rapala Magnum in 12cm  Green Mackerell und blau.
Rapala Jointed in 11cm Grau, Barsch und Blau.
Rapala Shad Rap in 9 cm Blau ist der absolute bringer auf Hecht.
Nilsmaster: alle Modelle sind gut.
Swim Wizz in Fitretiger.
Mepps 4 in neongelb
Mepps Giantkiller

Das sind die, die so gut sind, dass sie mir jetzt noch einfallen (war seit Mitte Oktober nicht mehr angeln).

Gruß Martin


----------



## Kruse (20. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

Für Hechte ist der Manns 1Minus ein super köder, er Taucht nur ca. 30cm Tief und ist 15 cm lang. In der Farbe Weiß mit rotem Kopf ist er auch sehr gut in Trüben Wasser.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (20. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

Hmm.
Also ich hab' mir ein Set Big S bei dem Ausverkauf eines Angelladens gekauft.
Das Problem ist es Gibt glaube ich heutzutage nur 3 verschiedene Sets mit jeweils einem Big S, einem Midi S und einem Small S.
Shakes. stimmt schon


----------



## Adrian* (21. März 2005)

*AW: Spinner, Blinker u. Wobbler für Hecht u. Zander*

ich such aber speziell den....


----------

